# Where is Mohkg?



## himmatwala (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Mohkg,

Where are you? we are still waiting for your awesome ROM.


----------



## Superfreak (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm assuming he was banned from this forum by the mods because he was accused of "kanging"... which is unfortunate, being that it leaves any of us with a t989 out on the cold, which also leaves this forum dead. Over on xda (yeah, I know) tdj (aka darkside) has something worth looking at...


----------



## rscaramelo (Jan 24, 2012)

Superfreak said:


> I'm assuming he was banned from this forum by the mods because he was accused of "kanging"... which is unfortunate, being that it leaves any of us with a t989 out on the cold, which also leaves this forum dead. Over on xda (yeah, I know) tdj (aka darkside) has something worth looking at...


I'm using M&S'/Tueday's rom. If you can get over the purple it's pretty nice. It's very snappy. Also, Eugene's rom is cool too.

I still liked Mohkg's best but he's in the doghouse. I hope he resurfaces and makes things right.


----------



## nowayout84 (Jan 13, 2012)

today is hes bday he... happy bday Mohg. and release your update you said you would release it on your bday!!!!  lol


----------



## MasteRaven (Jun 23, 2011)

I love n00bs. If you're so impatient as to waste your own time asking for eta's, make your own damn rom!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mohkg (Sep 18, 2011)

Superfreak said:


> I'm assuming he was banned from this forum by the mods because he was accused of "kanging"... which is unfortunate, being that it leaves any of us with a t989 out on the cold, which also leaves this forum dead. Over on xda (yeah, I know) tdj (aka darkside) has something worth looking at...


Im here man im going to release my rom tonight for my bday 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## rscaramelo (Jan 24, 2012)

Mohkg said:


> Im here man im going to release my rom tonight for my bday
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mohkg (Sep 18, 2011)

Tommorow it is i just found sonething cool im going to add

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## damngood98 (Jun 26, 2011)

without trying to add drama, i just ask you give proper credit if necessary. some of the best roms i've used across several different phones were from roms started from a dev's base but tweaked and/or themed by others. your roms here seemed to combine the best of what everyone else was doing. i look forward to seeing what you've been up to. and i hope you got to enjoy your birthday too btw


----------



## Mohkg (Sep 18, 2011)

damngood98 said:


> without trying to add drama, i just ask you give proper credit if necessary. some of the best roms i've used across several different phones were from roms started from a dev's base but tweaked and/or themed by others. your roms here seemed to combine the best of what everyone else was doing. i look forward to seeing what you've been up to. and i hope you got to enjoy your birthday too btw


Yes i will add credits

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## audscott (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy BD Mohkg!!


----------



## mrimage (Aug 1, 2011)

man i miss your rom, is it gonna be today are tomarrow?


----------



## bringdownthesky (Jan 15, 2012)

I haven't been following, so I don't know what kind of Rom it is? Is it TouchWiz, or AOSP or...?

Either way, with how things are going with development for the T Mobile GS2 variant, I welcome whatever is new.


----------



## Siresh (Aug 18, 2011)

Can't wait to flash!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siresh (Aug 18, 2011)

Superfreak said:


> I'm assuming he was banned from this forum by the mods because he was accused of "kanging"... which is unfortunate, being that it leaves any of us with a t989 out on the cold, which also leaves this forum dead. Over on xda (yeah, I know) tdj (aka darkside) has something worth looking at...


I know you are buddy buddy with Tuesday now Mo, but think about it his main purpose was to run you out, he exposed you, and then left his ugly ass purple ROM unupdated. He doesn't care about the community he just wants donations from blind followers. So make a community ROM, and bring back some heat to Rootz.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## rscaramelo (Jan 24, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to his older rom? I remember liking it very much. I think the file was called mohkgv3?


----------



## Mohkg (Sep 18, 2011)

Im updating it today

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## tdizzle404 (Oct 28, 2011)

Siresh said:


> I know you are buddy buddy with Tuesday now Mo, but think about it his main purpose was to run you out, he exposed you, and then left his ugly ass purple ROM unupdated. He doesn't care about the community he just wants donations from blind followers. So make a community ROM, and bring back some heat to Rootz.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Dude shut the hell up, you don't even know what or who you are talking about M&S is a good dude and if him and Mo are friends now GREAT Mo got skillz and M&S has alot of knowledge. Mo would be a great member for ADT. M&S or Thursday as you called him just wanted the credit he deserved. Period no donations nothing like that, your crazy and I hope you stop this nonsense. People like you make these forums suck. People like Mo and M&S make them.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohkg (Sep 18, 2011)

Siresh said:


> I know you are buddy buddy with Tuesday now Mo, but think about it his main purpose was to run you out, he exposed you, and then left his ugly ass purple ROM unupdated. He doesn't care about the community he just wants donations from blind followers. So make a community ROM, and bring back some heat to Rootz.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


 U dont know what u are talking about so stop talking about m&s like that you dont know what ure saying and the other day u were cussing me out know ure saying release the rom ?!?!?!
Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## mordenk (Dec 24, 2011)

Mohkg,

Looking forward to the release...


----------



## Siresh (Aug 18, 2011)

tdizzle404 said:


> Dude shut the hell up, you don't even know what or who you are talking about M&S is a good dude and if him and Mo are friends now GREAT Mo got skillz and M&S has alot of knowledge. Mo would be a great member for ADT. M&S or Thursday as you called him just wanted the credit he deserved. Period no donations nothing like that, your crazy and I hope you stop this nonsense. People like you make these forums suck. People like Mo and M&S make them.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


 Ok, then explain why M&S has not updated his ROM here since Mo left? In XdA he makes announcements, updates, even ETA's but here nothing... Let's see xda= more users= more chance for praise or donations. Its not that hard to figure it out. He said he makes the roms for himself, not the community, yet he has a donations tab, so he wants donations for sharing?

Honestly Mo, I liked your ROM, the only problem was you attracted negative attention by calling out Thursdays ugly theme(which it was) and then getting caught kanging(which was also a foolish move considering you kanged from the guy you called out). if you caught any heat, it was because of kanging and acting immature, I hope you leave at least one of those traits behind. I think you can be great, but instead of copying things and claiming them for yourself, just give credit, no one cares if you built it from the ground up, they just care that the responsible parties are included. I really hope your ROM does well. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billydroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Siresh said:


> Ok, then explain why M&S has not updated his ROM here since Mo left? In XdA he makes announcements, updates, even ETA's but here nothing... Let's see xda= more users= more chance for praise or donations. Its not that hard to figure it out. He said he makes the roms for himself, not the community, yet he has a donations tab, so he wants donations for sharing?
> 
> Honestly Mo, I liked your ROM, the only problem was you attracted negative attention by calling out Thursdays ugly theme(which it was) and then getting caught kanging(which was also a foolish move considering you kanged from the guy you called out). if you caught any heat, it was because of kanging and acting immature, I hope you leave at least one of those traits behind. I think you can be great, but instead of copying things and claiming them for yourself, just give credit, no one cares if you built it from the ground up, they just care that the responsible parties are included. I really hope your ROM does well.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Just go away dude. Didn't you get banned from xda for being a troll? Ieave it alone.


----------



## Siresh (Aug 18, 2011)

Billydroid said:


> Just go away dude. Didn't you get banned from xda for being a troll? Ieave it alone.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Nah I'll stick around.;-)


----------



## tdizzle404 (Oct 28, 2011)

Siresh said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk
> 
> Nah I'll stick around.;-)


Stick around all you want but start talking shit again and you'll be booted 4 sure








Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## himmatwala (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy B'day Mohkg. Awaiting your ROM 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Siresh (Aug 18, 2011)

tdizzle404 said:


> Stick around all you want but start talking shit again and you'll be booted 4 sure
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Expressing an opinion is not talking shit, stay on topic ouryou will be reported. Thanks.


----------



## tdizzle404 (Oct 28, 2011)

Siresh said:


> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk
> 
> Expressing an opinion is not talking shit, stay on topic ouryou will be reported. Thanks.


Ha report me if you want. I don't care your history and reputation speak for its self. Go back to your bridge troll nobody likes you here, xda or Facebook.
Oh and what is the topic buddy this thread should have been closed as soon as it opened . Wrong section.
No offense to the OP

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

tdizzle404 said:


> Ha report me if you want. I don't care your history and reputation speak for its self. Go back to your bridge troll nobody likes you here, xda or Facebook.
> Oh and what is the topic buddy this thread should have been closed as soon as it opened . Wrong section.
> No offense to the OP
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Probably a good idea. A reminder to everyone to keep things civil. There is obviously a history that did not start at Rootz, so please don't stir it back up here. Thread moved to general and closed as it has served no purpose other than to stir up multiple issues.


----------

